# Redoing My 86 Buick Regal



## SassyAssRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

Well I might As Well Start Now Rain & All We only get 4 Sunny Days A year In Washington The Rainy State!! Ha Ha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

i like the color choice, lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## SassyAssRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
OKAY OKAY Here Goes Nothing A Lot Of Cussing & Crying Bitchin & Whining !!
Here Goes Something...........


----------



## SassyAssRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

Here's The Drivers Side :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

looks good man


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

looks real nice man


----------



## DiamondCutRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

Like SHE said it was alot of work! :thumbsup: So if you ever plan on doing the rear quarter panel pieces be ready to say some words you never thought would come out your mouth. LMAO


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How much time did it take just to do those rear panels around the small side windows? and whats holding all the material on, what type of glue did you use?


----------



## SassyAssRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
You Like Huh??????  
You Like Huh??????  
You Like My Pain !!!!!!!!!!

Okay You Really Don't Wanna Know How Long It Took........
..... In The Rain,,,, Wind,,,, Sometimes Even Hail!!!!!!!!! 
Night & Day Passed A Couple Of Times While Working. I Really Didn't Have Any Ideas Or Inspiration From Anybody So I Changed It Bout 3 Times Before I Found A Way That I Liked. Didn't Want Just 1 Color Had 2 Keep It 
ONE OF A KIND ~~~~~~~~ 
So Maybe When I'm Done Being Mad At My Rider I Will Reveal Some Of My Secrets That Took Sooooooooooooooo Damn Long..... 
:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Well did you just do from the doors back and headliner? Got matching seats?


----------



## SassyAssRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 

Man I'm Jus Messing With You It Was Really A Pain In My ASS That I Will Never Try To Attempt Again!!
All The Time Involved And Pain Because Of The Rain. My Seats Aren't Done Because I'm Working On Getting Some Swivel Action For The Front Seats. 
But They Are Burgundy.. Working On Out Side Chrome Pieces Together... 
The Rear Quarter Window Trim Is Glued And Sewn In Some Places Lot's Of Cutting & Pasting Modifying It To My Satisfaction...  
(Ya Know Us Ladies Like It PERFECT.... Or Damn Near Close!)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


Man Does Anybody Have Any Hints~Tips~Tricks To The Dashbord??? (It's Next)
& My Swivel Seats??? A Whole New Project In The Making!!!!


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

its really good to see females doing there thang good job!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Just do what you did for the rear panels for the dash, it seems to be working for ya. Lookin good, cant wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## cuttydippin (Jan 14, 2006)

ya that inteior looks real ,nice throw some pics up when you finish the dash :thumbsup:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN....YOUR A FEMALE?!YOU REALLY KNOW HOW TO TURN A MAN ON..........LOL TIGHT SHIT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  :biggrin:


----------



## SassyAssRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

Ran Into A Couple Of Leaky Problems All The Sudden ??? Rear Window Leaked ALL Over My Hard Work Damn That All The Sudden Out Of No Where Leaky Window & Windshield, Sunroof?? 
:0 :0 :angry:  

Must Be My Reinstaller Hating On ME!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## GAME (Feb 27, 2004)

Im in no way ha8ing...

But why use the flea market material.

Also u used 2 types of material.. crush and swirls! :thumbsdown:


----------



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

Its her Ride....If it were yours...then you can pick what is or isnt put in it.


----------



## SassyAssRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GAME_@Feb 15 2006, 07:54 PM~4856429
> *Im in no way ha8ing...
> 
> But why use the flea market material.
> ...




Hold Up Wait A Minute !!!!!!!!!!! Hater Aid Is All In The Air!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

U AINT HATING???HUH???? :0 :0 :0  :twak: 
I Don't See U Posting Up Pics Of YOUR RIDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:0 :0 MAN DON"T TALK ABOUT IT!!!! SHOW ME WHAT U DID???? POST IT UP !!

Flea Market HUH WHAT?? Man I Chose Up On My Shit For My Rider!!!!



:burn: :burn: MAN POST YOUR RIDER UP & SHUT ME THE F**K UP!!!!!!


----------



## ESE TAPPAS (Jul 12, 2005)

COULDNT OF HAVE SAID IT BETTER SASSY ITS UR RIDE AND U DECIDE WHAT GOES IN IT PLUS UR PAYING QUE NO SO WHY PEOPLE GOTTA OPEN THEIR MOUTHS


----------



## SassyAssRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

OKAY OKAY IT Took A Lot Longer Than Expected To Get It Done....... 
But Finally No Leaks,,,, No Problems. 
Now I Need To Know Which Rims Look Better 2 Roll This Summer????? 

So Everybody Let Me Know 14x7's OR ~~ 20'S ?????

OH YEAH I GUESS I CAN POST PICS OF MY INTERIOR NOW....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

13S OR 14S ID DO CHROME AND GOLD TO MATCH YA INTERIOR THE 2 TONE INTERIOR AND THE GODL WOULD MATCH THE RED REALL SLIKK~KEEP UR SHIT ALL UR TIME AND EFFORT CLASSY~ FOR SURE FUCK THE DONKS DUBS CRAP
CAN U POST SOME PIX OF THE WHOLE CAR~ I HAVE 3 REGALS AND MY BOY JUST MOVED TO SEATTLE HE NEEDS ONE OUT THERE~


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

WHATEVER HAPPEN TO THIS CAR?


----------

